# slow filtering milk-bad quarter?



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

We have a jersey that has one quarter that is difficult to milk out. It seems swollen, almost like it's full, but it's not. She has had bouts of mastitis that we have treated by hand milking her alittle in between milkings and applied a garlic ointment to that quarter several times a day. Her mastitis usually clears up within a day or two. Also, normally when it filters and she has mastitis there are white globs in the filter. Now when we filter it there are no globs, but the milk will not filter. Like it's too thick to go thru the filter. Any suggestions on what could be the problem. Is this quarter ruined for good. We are trying to stay as natural as possible as far as treatment. 

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi sorry to hear about the problem. What you have is called invisiable mastitits. It's a extremely high somatic cell count that is clogging your filter...I know all about it, been there and done that...Others more knowledgable than me can give you advice on how to cure the problem....I culled my cow....Topside


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

If I were you, I would talk to a vet. A vet can send a milk sample to the laboratory and find out what is causing this reoccurring mastitis. You can then treat your cow with the correct medication to get rid of it. Otherwise your cow may lose that quarter.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Sounds like you have mastitis in that quarter that won't go away on it's own. If you don't want to treat with an antibiotic, the next best thing would be to milk that quarter out several times a day, like 4-6 times, massaging well each time to soften it as much as possible. If you _really_ want to get serious about it, you should get on a schedule of every three to four hours, day and night until the quarter softens and the milk becomes normal. You should also apply a heating balm, like a liniment or some use lard and cayenne pepper applied to the udder between milkings. There are several products on the market for that. 

You should be careful not to touch the uninfected quarters after handling the infected quarter, also pre and post dip each time you milk. When you wash up prior to milking be sure to clean the good quarters first. Be careful not to touch the good quarters after handling the infected one. Hot compresses can also help.

As mentioned, it might be a good idea to have the milk tested to see what pathogen you're dealing with. Then if you choose to go the antibiotic route you'll now exactly what you should use to clear it up.

You may have to treat with antibiotics to save the quarter. Your alternative might be to lose the quarter completely and have a three quartered cow. It's a decision only you can make and a question only you can answer.

I wish you luck which ever way you decide.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Carla hit the nail on the head on this one, milk her out as much as possible. Don`t be affraid to use an anitibiotic once in a while, it won`t hurt. I am uncertified organic and use them if I have no other choice. The organic system will not allow any anitibiotics, because they can`t regulate the use of them without a way of keeping track of each cow that may use them, so they say no way, no how, but if you have to save her life with them go ahead and use them , but you must get rid of her when she is better. That would be like me telling you, you can`t go to the doctor to get treated for anything, unless it is lifethreatining, thats ok, but you can`t go back home if you do. Anyway do all you can. > Thanks Marc


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the great advice, we are ramping up our efforts over here and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Day 3 of milking every 4 hours round the clock and applying various herbal treatments. Her quarter is not hard and hasn't been, she is just hard tomilk out on the one. Last night was the first time the milk filtered within a minute with it only slowing at the end. That has been an improvement along with the milk flowing easier. I did take a sample to the vet today and will have some results by the end of the week.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Her quarter is not hard and hasn't been, she is just hard tomilk out on the one.


Sounds like she damaged a teat. Just keep stripping out that quarter real good! I'd use some antibiotics, but sometimes cows will clear up without them.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Sounds like you're doing a good job with her. Let us know how your test results come out.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Get some dolomite and mix with her grain so she eats plenty of it. It will clear the mastitis and keep it cleared as long as she is getting enough.

I buy dolomite by the 50# bag at a ceramic supply house in Austin. Look in your yellow pages or online for a supplier in your area. Stuff isn't expensive but shipping will get you.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Results are in. They weren't able to grow any bacteria with the sample. The vet is running one more culture that will be back on Monday. He(the vet) thinks that it is staph. We did notice a cut on her.. Is it possible that she has an infection on the cut and it's not mastitis. We did get it(the slow filtering) to go away for 2 milkings and then it came right back. I am working on getting some dolomite. The bentonite clay seems to be helping the most. If I can get a good look at the cut I'll clean it out and apply some salve to that. I just don't know how I'm gonna do that without risking getting my head kicked. Shes' a very nice cow, but there's always that chance.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Tie that leg back with just enough tension on the rope that she can't kick you. Have your husband stand on the side where you are to steady the cow in case she starts to fall over.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

If possible - work from the side away from the injured teat. then if she kicks - she kicks the leg that's not closest to you. You might not be able to reach well enough or see that way - one drawback. My Dad taught me to always touch the cow on the far side first.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, I don't know what to say. We have been applying ointment to the cut(which is small). Did a mastitis test and it was negative. All quarters are filtering slow. Vet came out today to check her over. He did another mastitis test which also came up negative. Can't seem to figure it out. The other cows milk goes thru the filter just fine, hers is slow almost to stopping and it leaves a thick layer or yellow with some globs on the filter. It would probably take 20 + minutes for it to all filter (about 1 1/2 gal). I've never actually waited this long, I dump it out before then. The vet said they did find bacteria in one of the two cultures that I gave them(both from the same cow). The first vet said they found nothing. They are going to analyze the milk more and find out exactly what bacteria and then we can go from there. I'm about ready to give up, but I do love this cow.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Do you guys have any minced garlic on hand ? Give her a tablespoon of it on her feed night and morning, and get some Vit. C and give her about 10 to 15,000 mg. of that a day. And are you useing a menthol ointment on her udder? Have you tried milking her out more often? Keep me updated, > Thanks Marc


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

We went to milking her out every 4 hours round the clock for a week. We have since stopped that. We are using a menthol ointment on her udder. We've been giving her vit C, although not as much as you suggest. I do have garlic After 1 week of ramping up our efforts and getting little to no results, we are weary. She had one night that it filtered with no problem. That was 4 days ago. If the CMT came back negative wouldn't that mean that she doesn't have mastitis? Perhaps she has an infection somewhere else?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Thick milk with chunks in it sure sounds like mastitis to me. I'd be using an antibiotic on the teat you know has issues. Strip out the others, and if you see any chunks, treat those, too. 

This has been going on for 2 weeks now -- had you used an antibiotic at the outset, she probably would be cleared up by now and going back in the tank!

Sorry if that sounds harsh, but a lot of times people will come on here looking for any "cure" for mastitis that doesn't involve the demon antibiotics. And they'll waste a lot of time on woo-woo stuff while the cow has to endure the discomfort. It isn't rocket science, folks, it's mastitis! Commercial dairies deal with it all the time, and the vast majority of cows who get it are treated go on to have good productive lives. And no, antibiotics won't cure EVERY case, EVERY time, but generally speaking they'll deliver a lot better results than herbs and lotions and potions. 

If you have 1,000 cows, maybe you can forgo treatment for awhile, and see if it clears up on its own. If the cow loses a teat, or you lose the cow altogether, it's no big deal -- you still have 999 more. But if your herd is small, one teat (or one cow) represents a much more significant investment. 

My personal philosophy, when it comes to animal husbandry, is to make a decision at the outset whether to treat or cull. If it's to treat, throw everything at it that you can: the best science, the best supportive care. If the animal doesn't respond, you may need to reevaluate and cull ... but oftentimes a full-out effort will produce good results. But halfhearted attempts and half-measures rarely work out well, in my experience.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

IMHO it's time for antibiotics.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I mention in post #2 that this is your problem. Reading below you will find that the CMT kit is the most satisfactory test in cow side use. Simply meaning it not perfect....Many older cows get passed from owner to owner because this problem is so hard to discover by a potential buyer. Ask me how I know? Topside

Test for invisible mastitis Milk that is watery, thick or ropy means an active case of mastitis has progressed far enough to be recognizable. This is clinical mastitis.
However, such clinical cases make up only about 20 percent of the mastitis in dairy herds. Infected quarters usually produce normal appearing milk. Infections may continue for weeks before you notice abnormal milk or soreness of the udder. *Researchers have made many attempts to devise a test for this "invisible" mastitis. So far, the CMT is the most satisfactory test for cowside use. *Abnormal milk and infection The animal body defends itself against injury and infection. When infection occurs, white blood cells, or leukocytes, gather to engulf bacteria and stop the spread of infection. If an injury is sterile, few leukocytes are present; but if infection sets in, the white blood cells congregate in great numbers.
High leukocyte counts in milk strongly indicate mastitis-causing bacteria are present. The CMT reagent, when added to milk, reacts with a part of the leukocytes, forming a gel. The greater the mastitis infection, the more leukocytes present and the more gel-like substance that forms. Table 1 shows how the leukocyte count in milk influences the appearance of the test and affects the CMT score.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

We are going to put her on antibiotics. That was the plan after the vet came out yesterday. Sorry, I didn't make that clear. However. I don't want to willy nilly put her on an antibiotic that won't work and then we have to try another one and then another. THey are going to find our what bacteria it is and get it the first time. I should have an answer today or tomorrow of which to use. I appreciate your responses.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

An antibiotic that has no withdrawl is Excenel, I use this if I have to. 15cc sub-Q and repete in 48 hours, works well in dairy cattle. And Willowgirl, there are alot of things in cattle that can be cleared up by these " Willy - Nilly" methods you call. I know you work on a dairy farm , but I have also dairied most of my life and there are some things you can do and clear up without antibiotics. Or sometimes a combination of the two of them can cure an animal. And then once and awhile there is not a darn thing you can do to help an animal, antibiotic or natural won`t help. You know antibiotics have not been used all that long in agriculture in the rehlm of things, so you know herbel remiedies have been used on livestock for hundreds of years. And Yes I know animals died also, just like people have died before antibiotics came into use. So don`t anyone give me that ole crap about herbel remeidies not working, I know what works for us. > Thanks Marc


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> An antibiotic that has no withdrawl is Excenel, I use this if I have to. 15cc sub-Q and repete in 48 hours, works well in dairy cattle.


The same antibiotic is also sold as an intramamary infusion (tube of liquid injected into the teat canal) under the name Spectramast. There is a milk withhold for Spectramast though.




> And Willowgirl, there are alot of things in cattle that can be cleared up by these " Willy - Nilly" methods you call. I know you work on a dairy farm , but I have also dairied most of my life and there are some things you can do and clear up without antibiotics. Or sometimes a combination of the two of them can cure an animal. And then once and awhile there is not a darn thing you can do to help an animal, antibiotic or natural won`t help. You know antibiotics have not been used all that long in agriculture in the rehlm of things, so you know herbel remiedies have been used on livestock for hundreds of years. And Yes I know animals died also, just like people have died before antibiotics came into use. So don`t anyone give me that ole crap about herbel remeidies not working, I know what works for us. > Thanks Marc


Yes, there are some things you can do (Uddermint, etc.) but why take a chance? Especially if this is your only cow, or part of a small herd. Why not go with the most reliable method at the outset and get it over with?

Mastitis can cause scarring inside the quarter that may reduce its future production and leave cows more susceptible to future infections. The sooner it's cleared up, the better, IMO, especially if you're using the same equipment to milk multiple cows. 

Luckily the farmer I work for agrees with me on this subject ... our somatic cell count last test was 95,000.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Willowgirl, antibiotics is one thing that certified organic dairies cannot use, no way no how, and if you do then the animl has to be sold. Now I`m not in total agreement with the regulators on this, as I think antibiotics used in the right purpose is not a bad thing. Overuse I do have a problem with, and some people and companies do overuse them. It is also amazing what mother nature has given us to use for natural treatments for differant ailments. I`m a firm believer that there is a plant out there that will help with everything that is out there as far as sickness. I have a retired Vet. that is a milk customer, and he also does homeopathic and natural remedies on his own farm, and has not been to a medical doctor in 40 years. And he looks pretty darn good for 72. Anyway that is my rant, you all know how I feel about organics and antibiotics. > Thanks Marc


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Sorry, I did not realize the OP was certified organic ... it sounded like she was talking about a family cow (and one with a history of recurring mastitis, at that).

When I moved here, I interviewed with a dairy co-op in Ohio, but they were VERY into the organic thing, so I decided it wasn't a good fit for me. There is a time and place for organic AFAIC ... I garden organically, but if my squash gets attacked by a borer, it doesn't suffer discomfort (as far as we know). An animal is different; it's a sentient being, and deserves the best care we can give it, and that may mean antibiotics. I wonder how many people who buy organic milk would tough out a bout of, say, strep throat, themselves without going to the doc for some penicillin? :shrug:


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Willowgirl, that is my point, but also you can still cure alot of things without picking up a syringe. Organics is not for everyone, and your cattle don`t have to suffer. And I`m sorry the op is not organic, but the cows came from an organic farm. they just wanted to treat them organicly if they could. It can be done, organic cows are as well treated or better than commercial dairies. I know an organic dairy north of me that runs near a hundred cows organicly, they have it down to near perfect and do very well. Anyway thanks and go hug your cows. > Marc


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Organics is not for everyone, and your cattle don`t have to suffer.


I can't imagine having a sore quarter is much fun for the cow. She'd probably appreciate getting it cleared up ASAP.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

I hate to resurrect this post, but I thought you all might want to know how everything turned out. 

Vet got one of the two vials of milk that I gave him to grow some bacteria. Sent that off to U of I ag dept for them to run some further tests. They were unable to get the bacteria to regrow. My thoughts about that.......I think that the one vial must have gotten tainted otherwise it would have grown in both of the original ones I gave the vet. 

Anyways, just so you all know.....my cow showed no signs of discomfort during this time. As far as a half hearted attempt to remedy the situation. I completely disagree. I was stripping her out and administering garlic/ vit C / probiotics every 4 hours round the clock. All this while juggling a baby that still nurses several times during the night. Not that that matters to you naysayers, but whatever. 

I completely agree with topside.......this was a case of invisible mastitis. (she has not shown clinical signs of mastitis for over a month). So, all this time I've just been working on getting her somatic cell count down. MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!  I called the natural vet(he has a regular article in ACRES magazine). He recommended Mastoblast. It is a homeopathic treatment. It works! After only 2 doses her milk is filtering like normal. She is on her 5th day of this and we will continue for 10 days. There is no withdrawal time. The dose is very small. You can use it for one animal or you can put it in the drinking water and treat all animals to lower somatic cell count. 

We are very pleased! This is our favorite cow. 

Topside, just out of curiosity, how long did you have your problem cow before culling her? As in, did you have her for more than one lactation. I think we'll let her have one more calf and if it starts up again.........we'll think about culling her  

Happy New Year!
STacey


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Just an FYI, a tablespoon of garlic orally wouldn't be enough for a cow. 

I would give 1-4 bulbs (not cloves, bulbs) of garlic, chopped with molasses mixed in 2-4 times a day, plus 1/4 cup ACV per feeding. If you only give it at milking time, it won't make your milk garlicky.

In fact I've already had to do this with my cow. Was kind of expecting it though, she's had mastitis problems before and being moved and all. She had chunky sour milk out of that quarter, buy the next milking it wasn't chunky, but still a bit sour. It's tastes good again now and we get as much milk as before the mastitis.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Stacy I bought her dry and not bred. Got her bred waited 9 months, her calf hit the ground dead. Began milking discovered the mastitis problem, culled her three months later. Used her milk for family use from the two sound quarters. The other milk was fed to steer calves. Culled her three months fresh, tried everything I could to correct her problem. Realized that drying, rebreeding and waiting another 9 months would be crazy...The seller undoubtedly knew of her problem, you can only trick me once...Topside


----------



## Liberty's Ledge (Dec 27, 2010)

So I have read this entire thread and have seen many great ideas, However I am not sure where to find things like Masto Blast. Google comes up with nothing. I can find dolomite but there are half a million different variations. What exactly am I looking for? PM me if you want. Thanks


----------



## LizD (Dec 4, 2008)

Mastoblast does work, Jeffers carries it among others. Also Scholtfamily, put some ACV in her drinking water to help regulate her ph, 5% tea tree oil as a disinfectant, (used topically kills Staph aur, and other staph bugs), other homeopathic remedies that work are SSC, combo mastitis treatment and individual ones depending on the clinical signs. Selenium deficiency is linked to mastitis onset, so check your mineral. I didn't know about dolomite, but have marked it down. How much Mark, we don't feed grain heavily? And I agree with Topside, the CMT is invaluable.


----------

